

For Professor, Fury Just Beneath the Surface - amichail
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/21/us/21bishop.html

======
j_baker
How did this woman not go to jail or a mental ward before this happened?

------
PostOnce
The herpes-bomb (or any crazy Harvard PhD hobbyist-bioweapon) would have made
for more interesting news.

Scary stuff. Someone will adapt it to film.

~~~
martey
While a booby-trapped building might have been more "Hollywood sexy," a
shooting at an University faculty meeting which kills 3 people is more
interesting news than I want to hear any day of the week.

------
jcnnghm
In 2002, she was charged with assault after punching a woman in the head at an
International House of Pancakes in Peabody, Mass. The woman had taken the last
booster seat, and, according to the police report, Dr. Bishop demanded it for
one of her children, shouting, “I am Dr. Amy Bishop!”

Wow. Just wow. Beating someone over a booster seat at Ihop. Sounds like a
first class nutbar.

